# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью с штурманом-оператором ВВС ВМФ

## Olkor

http://www.airforce.ru/content/holod...v-i-guschinym/
Ту-16, Ту-22. Есть мелкие недочёты по причине давности лет, но вполне прилично.

----------

